# Hound Dog Trailer



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have an bird dog trailer. Not sure what it is worth. I've never ran hounds or bird dogs. As you can imagine there are no Kelly Blue Book values on these things. I'm trying to get a reasonable price on it so I can sell it. I have it on KSL currently.

https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=41455806&cat=152

*Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. *


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Look up jones trailers I don't know what your aluminum trailer is worth but 6k is on the high end for a used stainless 6 hole


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you! I lowered it. I just want someone that will use it to its full potential.


----------



## highcreek (Oct 10, 2016)

*interested*

Where is this trailer I would like to take a look


----------

